# My black plastic MoYu 13x13x13 in retail packaging has arrived!



## Tony Fisher (Nov 22, 2014)

So today it finally arrived. My second favourite puzzle of all time. A truly unbelievable creation. Movement is superb, looks are superb, packaging is superb, stickers are superb, colour of plastic is superb (black), shape is.... pillowed, oh well I guess I can't have everything but I think I am in love.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks Good !!!


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 22, 2014)

Cool! You should post a solve video, how long do you think it will be take you to solve it?


----------



## josh42732 (Nov 22, 2014)

Awesome!!! When will CrazyBadCuber do a review on it?


----------



## RayLam (Nov 22, 2014)

wow......1280 rmb on taobao...very expensive.I hoped moyu would produced brighter stickers for this cube,but it looks like still common brightness on this cube?


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Nov 22, 2014)

My mouth is watering...


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 22, 2014)

So does the fun grepped increase from the 11x11x11 exponentially?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 22, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> Cool! You should post a solve video, how long do you think it will be take you to solve it?


Ha ha, I would never get through a solve without making at least one mistake and having to start again. Unless I learn another method I doubt I'll ever solve anything bigger than a 7x7x7.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 22, 2014)

How big is this compared to, say, an SS 9x9 or an 11x11? I already have a lot of trouble holding the 9x9, and the 11x11 was so big I could only solve it with the puzzle in my lap or on my desk (I couldn't hold it with my left hand and be able to turn the rightmost layer only). If this puzzle is any bigger than that, I don't think it would be fun for me to solve.


PS: Why would you have to start again if you make a mistake? You just have to undo a few moves, and even if you can't, you should be able to mostly move the solved stuff back together.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 22, 2014)

So what is your favourite puzzle?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 22, 2014)

Inb4 it's spherical.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 22, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> So what is your favourite puzzle?


The same as most twisty puzzle fans who were around at the start- 3x3x3.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 22, 2014)

qqwref said:


> PS: Why would you have to start again if you make a mistake? You just have to undo a few moves, and even if you can't, you should be able to mostly move the solved stuff back together.


True but it would be one step forward then two steps back. If I could hold it as comfortably as a 3x3x3 I might have a chance but no way on something this big. I was even messing up doing one side earlier. I don't have the drive any more to solve things so my mind wanders and I forget where I am. I wanted to film myself just doing a side but after 40mins I got fed up.
It's quite a bit bigger and heavier than an 11x11x11.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 23, 2014)

I couldn't resist taking a look inside. As far as I can tell it's the extra wings in the mechanism that makes it so stable. I think adding even more wings would make >20x20x20 cubes possible. I will post an assembly video (hopefully) in a few days.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 29, 2014)

Finally finished the editing-


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 29, 2014)

That's a stunning piece of kit. Don't envy you putting it back together though.


----------

